# Automatic jigging



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Im building my own automatic jigging machine.at least drawing it up got the motor,timer relay and speed controller.its going to be more like a rod holder that does the jigging for you as u jig the one in your hand.kinda wanna know what u guys think on the idea.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

They use to sell one called the ezjigger and it wasn't very expensive .


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm your beta test volunteer!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

revpilot said:


> They use to sell one called the ezjigger and it wasn't very expensive .


I saw that...must not of been a huge hit


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

swone said:


> I'm your beta test volunteer!


U got it.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Why not jig yourself ?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Whaler said:


> Why not jig yourself ?


Why not jig yourself and another one jigging?


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I saw on facebook page a few weeks ago a guy used a foot peddle from a drumset to put his pole in then adjusted the tension so he only had to tap the peddle and it jigged the pole was very cool idea


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

wis2ohio said:


> I saw on facebook page a few weeks ago a guy used a foot peddle from a drumset to put his pole in then adjusted the tension so he only had to tap the peddle and it jigged the pole was very cool idea


That only works if you've got "rhythm"!! My hands shake a bit, dynamite on some of those jiggle-tail micro plastics on a tungsten jig!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It sounds to me like just more stuff to haul out on the ice but go for it if your in the experimental mood . Lol Oh yeah, I forgot. How big of a battery to run the motor ?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

wis2ohio said:


> I saw on facebook page a few weeks ago a guy used a foot peddle from a drumset to put his pole in then adjusted the tension so he only had to tap the peddle and it jigged the pole was very cool idea


Lol nah i cant get one foot and one hand in sync.as for the battery...itll be a 12v 7mah.


----------

